# Legs for ring-netters ?



## Kazak (Oct 7, 2006)

Hopefully someone out there can help me with this. I'm wondering if it was common for legs to be fitted to ring-netters. If it used to be done, then I'd think about getting a pair made up for Amaranth. How and to where were they fastened ? Living up the west coast there are hardly any piers to lean her against, and I don't like the stress it puts the boat under anyway, - and I can't afford boatyard slippage prices ! Thanks in advance for any ideas.


----------

